# 61 hufft/Ralieh



## spoker (Jun 7, 2012)

Picked up a Huffy/Ralieh 3 speed coaster,has an odomiter on front wheel,first one ive seen,bike ser. number is 13126af below seat on down tube,hub is 61 and12,it has carlise tires made in USA number c9410 did this bike come with these tires and does anyone know date of the tires?thanks AJ


----------

